
Nutritional status, brain network organization, and general intelligence - dtawfik1
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1053811917306900
======
samnwa
I'm too dumb to understand this presumably due to poor nutrition. Can someone
explain?

------
ianai
From everything I've put together, canola oil is the way to go. Highest
omega3/6 ratio and same amount of monounsaturated fats as olive oil.

~~~
transverse
I disagree completely. Canola is easily oxidizable.

------
kusmi
Why bother paywalling me Elsevier, you know I'm going to get what I want for
free. You're my bitch.

